

Connections: an alternative view of change [documentary] - dood
http://youtube.com/view_play_list?p=422338074061C0E0

======
pg
When I was a kid, this was my favorite documentary of all time.

~~~
dood
I had been wanting to see this for years until it recently popped up on
youtube. Now I finally have seen it, it pretty much is my favorite documentary
of all time.

------
dood
An interdisciplinary history of science, innovation, invention and economics.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_>(TV_series)#

~~~
pg
Those bastards actually have parentheses in their urls? Argh. Will fix.

~~~
ralph
No, I don't think they do. I think they use %HH encoding.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_%28TV_series%29>

